# Soooooo.... Do they look like Brothers?



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

They Do! So serious! Must be listening to the news.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

They sure do. So handsome! I love when Goldens have the serious look. It does look like they are contemplating something very important.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They sure do..........cute pic.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Yep, the hunk brothers.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

They definitely do! Glee is getting so big!


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

For sure! Darling!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

So handsome and looking like brothers for sure


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Oh my they really do. What handsome boys.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Such handsome dogs.  I love them!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Ha. Love the serious faces. Mine is always so serious. I think If she were a person she’d be a lawyer. Lol.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How about now?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks like they're happy for Santa's visit in 7 days!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ivyacres said:


> Looks like they're happy 'Dad' is home in time for Santa's visit in 7 days!


Huh?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

My bad, not awake yet. Just happy Santa's coming in 7 days.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Such handsome guys! Glee is looking so grown up!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ivyacres said:


> My bad, not awake yet. Just happy Santa's coming in 7 days.


Hahahah. My head was spinning trying to figure out who "Dad" was...  LOL.


----------

